# Retirement Benefits



## aawdi (Mar 24, 2009)

Dear sir; 

I am a Canadian who left Canada around 20 years ago. I only worked and paid Canadian tax for 3 years. 
Now I want to return back to Canada to retire. 

The question is:

Can I pay a lump sum to Canada Tax so I can be receive retirement benefits


----------



## mikecwm (Jun 18, 2008)

aawdi said:


> Dear sir;
> 
> I am a Canadian who left Canada around 20 years ago. I only worked and paid Canadian tax for 3 years.
> Now I want to return back to Canada to retire.
> ...


This also affects me as I will only have 20 years contributions to the CPP when I am 65, so I did some digging - here is a quote from the CPP web site at:-
Canada Pension Plan (CPP) - Retirement Pension

*What if I lived or worked in another country?*
Canada has international social security agreements with many countries. These agreements can help you get pensions or benefits from either country. If you did not live or work long enough in another country to qualify under its rules, the time you spent there may be added to your time in Canada to enable you to meet eligibility requirements.
If you have lived or worked in another country, you should contact us for more information.

No mention of paying back years contributions as you can with Britain - how civilised, and which I am taking advantage of. 
Let me know what you find out. I have my doubts though.


----------

